# The Deadly Wolves - All Our Life



## ShadowConner (Mar 19, 2010)

Our New Album Is Being Made As I Speak
So Far It Has About 9 Total Songs, And Will Have About 10
(The 10th Song Is A Remix By A Friend Of Mine)
I Will Add The Album Onto Bandcamp If I Get Enough Votes For It



If You Want To Know What *The Deadly Wolves* Is, PM Me


----------



## Aden (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it techno


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, free album, cool.

You wanna, like, link us to it or some music or something so we know what the hell you're talking about? :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it would've done ya better justice if you posted a link, as versus having to IM you >.>

Oh wait, part of it is on his FA page. :v 

Sounds like different styles comprising into one album


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 20, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> Hey, free album, cool.
> 
> You wanna, like, link us to it or some music or something so we know what the hell you're talking about? :V




honestly you were rude to me

you cant get it, sorry


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 20, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I think it would've done ya better justice if you posted a link, as versus having to IM you >.>
> 
> Oh wait, part of it is on his FA page. :v
> 
> Sounds like different styles comprising into one album




actually, NONE of it is on my FA
your wrong

and i said "if you WANT TO KNOW what the deadly wolves is to PM me" not if you want the album...

read next time kay?


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Is it techno




some


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> honestly you were rude to me
> 
> you cant get it, sorry





ShadowConner said:


> actually, NONE of it is on my FA
> your wrong
> 
> and i said "if you WANT TO KNOW what the deadly wolves is to PM me" not if you want the album...
> ...



Hello, false sense of entitlement.



ShadowConner said:


> some



I will pass


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 20, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> actually, NONE of it is on my FA
> your wrong
> 
> and i said "if you WANT TO KNOW what the deadly wolves is to PM me" not if you want the album...
> ...



So....You're not going to post it.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 20, 2010)

ShadowConner said:


> honestly you were rude to me
> 
> you cant get it, sorry



And you're being both obtuse and childish.

Learn how to promote properly if you want to show off your work.


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 21, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So....You're not going to post it.




cant make an FA anyways
so no


----------



## ShadowConner (Mar 23, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> So....You're not going to post it.


 


Aden said:


> Hello, false sense of entitlement.
> 
> 
> 
> I will pass


 


Lastdirewolf said:


> I think it would've done ya better justice if you posted a link, as versus having to IM you >.>
> 
> Oh wait, part of it is on his FA page. :v
> 
> Sounds like different styles comprising into one album


 
http://thedeadlywolves.bandcamp.com/album/all-our-life

there ya guys go, some songs are there, two left (they wont upload at the moment)


----------

